# Steel Construction Manual 13th vrs 8th



## EnvEngineer (Oct 2, 2009)

I am taking the geotechnical afternoon test however on of the references in Steel Construction Manual 13th edition, its pretty expensive and I already have a big investment in book I dont need. The best cost alternative is the 8th edition, I would expect problems to be pretty basic look up type, is there big differnces in the 8th to the 13th, is getting the 8th worthwhile?


----------



## dastuff (Oct 2, 2009)

What is expected for you to know (steel-wise) in the geotechnical PM section specifically?


----------



## EnvEngineer (Oct 2, 2009)

Never mind, I had a lapse, I am looking at the construction outline and there is nothing about steel, AISC is shown on the Design Standards which is odd, but nothing on the outline.

I guess you answered my question, thanks


----------



## dastuff (Oct 2, 2009)

Sweet! I didn't think it would be able to go very indepth. If i remember correctly there may be a few out of depth questions (like structural has 1 geotech and geotech may get a couple of structural), but it would be hard to justify buying a 350$ book for one question.

If a book shows up that you don't have, and it's very expensive, i highly recommend getting back in touch with other engineers you know it the area and see if they perhaps have this book and you can borrow it  

I remember that i went in without the AASHTO since i didn't want to spend 250$ for 2 questions. Although it does hurt quite a bit when you read that question and realize it's probably the easiest one on the test (e.g. "What is the first word on page 207")


----------

